# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Duck Season: une vie de chien

## Brice2010

Présentation:

A partir de 1984, nous étions une bonne partie à nous prendre pour des cow-boys, gesticulant face à nos NES, équipés de ce pistolet qui nous permettait de descendre des centaines de canard et de parfois subir les moqueries de ce foutu clebs'. On l'ignore souvent, mais Duck Hunt est le second jeu le plus vendu sur cette console, derrière les premières aventures du plombier moustachu. Ainsi, en septembre 2017, la société Stress Level Zero (qui est également à l'origine de Hover Junkers, un FPS multi en VR) a décidé de remettre cette légende au goût du jour à travers leur jeu Duck Season sur WMR, Occulus et HTC Vice au prix de 19,99€.




Welcome to warp zone:

Nous voici dès le départ plongé dans la peau d'un petit garçon en 1988 à qui l'on vient d'offrir une super console de jeux vidéos de salon. Planté au milieu du salon pendant que votre mère cuisine dans votre dos, vous serez entouré d'innombrables jeux de toutes sortes qui ne sont que des références et Easter Eggs qui raviront les nostalgiques.
Principalement, vous pourrez enfiler des bonnes grosses vieilles VHS dans l'appareil dédié pour profiter de clip et de publicités de l'époque sur l'écran cathodique familial. Vous trouverez également des magazines ou des boites de céréales. Il vous est proposé d'insérer une dizaine de cassettes de jeux dans votre nouvelle console afin de lancer des jeux 8 bits typiques. Il s'agit pour l'immense majorité de copies conformes de jeux de l'époque (sans licence) comme Mario Bros, Chrono Tiger ou Paper Boy. L'ambiance sonore et la patte graphique collent complètement aux années 90.




Qui va à la chasse, perd sa place:

L'aventure décollera réellement quand vous lancerez le jeu Duck Season dans votre console. Vous serez alors projeté à travers l'écran dans la peau du chasseur. Un fusil de chasse entre les mains, des vagues de canards n'attendront plus qu'à se faire exploser. La détection des 2 mains est bonne et vous sera utile afin de tenir votre arme à deux mains. Il faudra effectuer une recharge comme sur les fusils à pompe entre chaque tir. La visée se fait également en tenant l'arme à deux mains. Après quelques loupés le temps de vous acclimater au système de visée, vous deviendrez rapidement le pire cauchemar de Daffy Duck. Vous pourrez passer les niveaux, comme dans le jeu officiel de la NES, en explosant un certain nombre de canards au minimum par vague. Pour recharger votre arme, un pick up se trouve à proximité immédiate et comprend de nombreuses recharges à côté des cadavres de vos volatiles abbatus. Terminer un niveau vous reconduira au milieu de votre salon, faisant petit à petit évoluer l'environnement, jusqu'à ajouter des jeux et vidéos disponibles. Comme à l'époque, vous verrez régulièrement apparaitre un chien, soit pour vous féliciter, soit pour vous moquer. Et c'est là que les problèmes commencent... Vous finirez par le rencontrer en dehors du jeu, dans votre vraie vie.



Quelle vie de chien:

Le jeu prend alors clairement une dimension horrifique. Les évènements de plus en plus angoissants et gore se succèdent. Vos actions dans le jeu Duck Hunt auront des répercussions dans la vie de l'enfant. Difficile d'en dire plus sans spoiler, mais comprenez qu'on se retrouve dans un mélange des genres entre Five Night at Freddy's et Scream. Le jeu permet ainsi 8 fins différentes selon le comportement que vous adopterez dans le jeu et dans la vie. En rushant le jeu principal sans profiter de la chasse aux canards, vous en aurez pour 2 heures. 4 heures en y jouant normalement.
L'intérêt du revirement de genre, c'est que pile au moment où vous commencerez à vous lasser de la chasse aux canards, les éléments d'avancée du scénario viendront détacher votre attention et vous remotiver à progresser.
Même si les références et les mini jeux sont très agréables, le point fort du jeu reste ainsi l'évolution de son scénario.

La réalisation est très bonne, les graphismes corrects, et la détection des mouvements n'a pas grand chose à se reprocher.
Sans rejouabilité en dehors des minis jeux et des sessions de chasse aux canards en mode arcade disponibles après avoir fini le jeu, je recommande ce jeu bien qu'un chouilla cher pour 20€.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens bah celui là je l'avais aussi recommandé sur Steam https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...mended/503580/

Les points que j'avais noté:
- bien aimé l'ambiance et les détails dans l'environnement, gros point fort du jeu (j'ai passé pas mal de temps à trainer dans le salon)
- l'histoire est sympa, avec pas mal de fins possibles
- les mini jeux sont globalement ok: certains sont cools, d'autres un peu frustrants. Mais ça reste optionnel et rapide à faire
- le jeu de chasse au canard a une bonne prise en main mais manque de profondeur, au bout d'un moment j'essayais juste de faire un chrono pour passer à la suite
- dommage que la mère n'a pas de réactions quand on fait des conneries, mais d'un autre coté quand on met le doigt dans ce genre de mécanismes on ne s'en sort plus  ::): 

J'y ai joué quasi 8h. Je voulais débloquer toutes les fins mais une m'a semblé buggée donc j'ai laissé tomber.

----------


## nodulle

Je n'y avais jamais prêté attention mais ton test donne envie, aller hop dans ma liste de souhait !  ::):

----------


## vectra

Encore un autre 'classique' de la VR en ce qui me concerne.
Je l'ai acquis très récemment en promo, j'ai hâte de l'essayer...

----------


## vectra

Ben je l'ai essayé, et je trouve que c'est une vraie tuerie  ::o: 

Il est dommage qu'on soit un peu limités par les lieux, mais le niveau de finition est juste  :Emo: 
Je joue sur Rift S, et je suis bluffé par la qualité des textures et des objets de tout ce qui est à ma portée: jouets, boites de jeux, magazines divers, zone télé... A un moment, on s'agenouille et on retombe plus ou moins en enfance/adolescence, bien aidé par l'ambiance générale. Le nombre d'objets présents et leur qualité de modélisation est hallucinant; et surtout, tout contribue à une ambiance rétro lo-fi, mais de qualité maximale. C'est fou... Et très dommage qu'on ne puisse pas s'éloigner du coin télé...

Le jeu en lui-même est un peu répétitif: on alterne entre des séances de duck-hunt 3D VR très bien faites (pas mal de modes de jeu différents), et des séquences détente au coin télé, avec la trame de l'intrigue qui se dévoile petit à petit à ce moment-là. Les sessions de jeu sont exigeantes dès le mode medium, au point que, quand on arrive à exterminer une volée de canards, à gérer ses munitions ET à envoyer une bastos dans la gueule du cerbère psychopathe au moment où il s'apprête à nous féliciter, on ne peut pas s'empêcher de marmoner "fuck yeah". Ca m'est arrivé de devoir baisser le niveau de difficulté pour passer certaines sessions; mais on est punis par un jeu moins intéressant (pas de gestion de munitions, cibles volontairement plus grosses et lentes, etc).

Je suis encore loin de la fin, mais rien que pour la DA générale et les vidéos complètement débiles et dans l'ambiance, ce jeu mérite qu'on mette des sous dedans. C'est du rétro-gaming de super-luxe, ou comment prendre un vieux jeu qui était chiant pour le transcender par une immersion dans sa recontextualisation et l'ajout d'éléments externes qui collent dans ce contexte (oui, je m'entraine pour mes futures piges chez Télérama).

----------


## Fabiolo

Je sais que mon premier run je l'ai fait assis par terre en tailleur et je me suis cru revenu en enfance tellement l'enviro est bien fichu.

Les 15 suivants non par contre car mes articulations me rappellent que je n'ai plus 10 ans mais découvrir les 7 fins différentes et la dizaine de pièces cachées et autres easter eggs valaient bien le coup d'y rester plus longtemps.

----------


## vectra

Chaque run fait quand-même moins de deux heures.
Y'en a quand-même pour 7 fins différents, ça en vaut la peine. Surtout quand tu commences par la 'cannon ending' qui fout bien la haine  :Cell: 
J'ai pas encore vu les pièces cachées  :Vibre: 

Mais c'est un peu fidèle au concept: une trame de jeu simpliste, sur laquelle on greffe d'autres poncifs des années 80 (films d'horreur) et notamment les easter eggs.
Dans les films débiles, j'ai vraiment bien aimé la poursuite de bagnoles entièrement filmée en RC cars, avec un hélico  ::love:: 
Les mecs sont saccagés...

Je vois aussi les manips de cinglé tout fou qu'il faut faire pour accéder aux autres pièces de la maison: les mecs sont jetés. C'est presque dommage que la plupart des joueurs ratent tout cela s'ils ne sont pas avertis.

Un jour, cette fin sera mienne: https://duck-season.fandom.com/wiki/Best_Men_Ending

----------

